# Solectria AC55 Motor Wiring



## major (Apr 4, 2008)

pjacks said:


> Anyone have the answer or know of a good way/procedure to get the answer?


 

*NEMA Nomenclature--6 Leads: *
*Constant Torque Connection *
*Speed**L1**L2**L3* *Typical *
*Connection **High* *6** 4 **5**1&2&3Join**2 WYE*​ 
Maybe like this. Don't take it to the bank. Check it out first. Best way is to get in contact with Azure. Keep trying. Or get in touch with a local EASA motor shop.

I think these motors were made by Lincoln Motor Division, no longer in business as such. Lincoln made standard NEMA motors and this was likely labeled as such. Hence my cut and paste above. But that is just a guess on my part 

Oops, that didn't paste well at all. Looks like a parallel winding. Treat both 1's as a single, both 2's as a single, etc. Join 1, 2 and 3. Connect 4, 5, and 6 to L1, L2 and L3. L being the phase output from the inverter.

major


----------



## pjacks (Aug 2, 2010)

Thanks Major. 

I think you are right about treating the different windings as pairs.
(1 4)(1 4),(2 5)(2 5), and (3 6)(3 6). If this is correct then I have a dual voltage motor that can be configured in either a wye or delta configuration. 

Based upon the original inverter only having 3 lines and no nuetral I was thinking the motor was originally connected in a delta configuration.

Next thing to figure out is if the motor needs to be wired for a "high" or "low" voltage. A real motor spec would be nice. 312 VDC on an AC motor spec isn't very helpful. http://metadope.com/Bus/pdf/AC55.pdf


----------



## pjacks (Aug 2, 2010)

pjacks said:


> 312 VDC on an AC motor spec isn't very helpful.


I take that back. Assuming 312 Vpeak from the inverter, Vrms = 220 V. 220 Vrms is reasonable for connecting the motor in a "low" voltage configuration.

I would guess the motor was originally a 208-220/440 3-phase 12 lead motor.

For a low voltage, delta configured motor.

Phase 1 - leads 1 & 6
Phase 2 - leads 2 & 4
Phase 3 - leads 3 & 5

Any objections/thoughts?


----------

